# HDMI-Kabel mit Ethernet?



## bulldozer (7. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

ich möchte ein HDMI Kabel kaufen um meinen Fernseher mit dem Rechner zu verbinden.
Nun es muss 5m lang sein und da ich nicht unmengen an Geld ausgeben will (da einige HDMI Kabel ja teilweise 20-40€ kosten Oo) habe ich eins für 10€ gefunden.
Bei der Beschreibung heisst es, es sei in "Highspeed HDMI Kabel mit Ethernet".

Nun wollte ich fragen was an diesem Ethernet Zusatz beim HDMI Kabel anders ist als bei einem normalen HDMI Kabel?
Muss ich da was beachten bei der Kompatibilität?


----------



## Herbboy (7. Mai 2011)

Da gibt einen Zusatz-Pin, der auch für Netzwerk-Datenübertragung zwischen entsprechenden Geräten genutzt werden kann. Das ist natürlich auch tauglich für Geräte, die das nicht können.

Wo hast Du das Kabel denn gefunden? Hier zB bei amazon wäre das hier offenbar gut: HQ Premium 1.3 HDMI Kabel: Amazon.de: Elektronik  wenn Du unterm Preis auf "40 neu" gehst, kannst Du etwas weiter unten auch amazon als Versender auswählen, da kostet das Kabel dann knapp unter 10€, und wenn Du insgesamt was für 20€ bestellst, haste keine Versandkosten.


----------



## Per4mance (7. Mai 2011)

dacht immer das ethernet nur mit dem 1.4 standart geht und der 1.3 das garnicht kann.

will nichts falschen sagen aber so is mein stand, nicht das bulldozer das falsche kauft.


----------



## Crymes (8. Mai 2011)

Dachte ich auch, vielleicht ne falsche Beschribung.


----------



## Herbboy (8. Mai 2011)

Bei dem von mir verlinkten steht doch auch gar nix von Ethernet. Er braucht ja eben auch gar keines mit Ethernet, er fragt nur - weil er irgendwo eines MIT gefunden hat - ob das was anderes als ein "normales" HDMI-Kabel ist, also ob es ein Problem ist, wenn eines mit Ethernet nehmen würde


----------



## Per4mance (8. Mai 2011)

hast ja recht

hab das wohl falsch gelesen.

also eig isses egal welche marke/preisklasse man sollte nur schauen das es vernüntige stecker und nen dickes kabel hat. 

ich hab hier so billige inakustik vom MM/ProM quali is gut und die sind billig.

das von Herbboy is ok aber es reicht auch eins ohne Ferrit-Ringkern


----------



## majorguns (23. März 2012)

Ich nutze jetzt einfach mal diesen Thread für meine Frage.
Und zwar habe ich mir einen Sony KDL55EX725 gekauft und ihn über HDMI an meinen PC Angeschlossen, bei der Grafikkarte handelt es sich um eine HD 6870.
Da der TV kein integriertes W-Lan hat und sonst nur einen LAN Anschluss hat welchen ich aber nicht nutzten möchte aufgrund der Zusätzlichen Kabels, hatte ich überlegt ob es vielleicht möglich ist mit einem HDMI 1.4 Kabel mit Ethernet Leitung eine Internetverbindung vom PC zum TV "weiterzuleiten". 
Ich habe im Internet leider keine brauchbaren Informationen finden können.


----------



## Herbboy (23. März 2012)

Da musst Du schauen, ob der LCD Ethernet per HDMI überhaupt kann - das müsste man in den techn. Daten nachsehen. Nur weil der HDMI 1.4 hat, muss er AFAIK nicht auch Ethernetfähig sein. Letztes Jahr im Frühjahr hatte ich auch mal so eine Frage, da gab es noch keine Geräte, die Ethernet per HDMI beherrschten. Das wirft dann die Frage auf, ob - selbst wenn der LCD es können sollte - die Graka das kann, denn die AMD 6870 ist schon länger auf dem Markt.

Ich würde daher vermuten: nein, das geht nicht. Allerdings ist doch ein LAN-Kabel schnell verlegt. Es gibt im Baumarkt auch günstige Kabelkanäle (2m ca 2€), so dass man das Kabel auch nicht bemerkt, selbst wenn man es über den Türrahmen verlegen muss. 

Und überhaupt: ob Du nun ein HDMI-Kabel oder ein LAN-Kabel verlegen musst, kommt doch aufs gleiche raus ^^  Oder wäre der Weg zum Router das Problem? Dann stell doch am PC nen Switch hin (10€), da rein das Kabel, das vom Router kommt, und dann von Switch aus jeweils ein LAN-Kabel zum PC und eines zum LCD. 


ps: ich dachte zuerst, dein Avatar sein ein Screenshot eines C64-Spiels - sah in klein so aus


----------



## majorguns (24. März 2012)

Also HDMI 1.4 scheint er zu haben, aber von Ethernet über HDMI konnte ich nirgends was finden, wundert mich irgendwie das man generell so wenig darüber im Internet findet, ich halte das für ein sehr interessantes Feature.
Ein LAN Kabel habe ich nicht in meinem Zimmer, nur Wlan.
Ich könnte sonst nur noch über LAN noch in meinen PC reingehen und die Wlan Verbindung dann an diesen LAN Anschluss weiterleiten.
Schade ich habe immer am liebsten so wenig Kabel wie nötig hier herumliegen, aber dann werde ich das wohl irgendwie mit einem Kabelkanal oder so machen müssen.

Ne, das ist ein Bild von meinem Lackiertem Noctua


----------



## Herbboy (24. März 2012)

Also, ein HDMI-Kabel wolltest Du ja sowieso verlegen - ob dann parallek dazu auch noch ein LAN-Kabel verläuft, ist doch dann sicher nicht so schlimm, oder? Mit Kabelbindern kann man die auch quasi zu einem einzigen dickeren Kabel machen, und Farben gibt es bei LAN-Kabeln ja auch alle möglichen.


----------



## majorguns (25. März 2012)

Ja, denke mal das ich es irgendwie so machen werde, zuvor muss ich mir aber eh noch eine Wandhalterung und den ganzen Krams kaufen  Aber dann brauche ich nicht extra ein teures HDMI 1.4 Kabel kaufen wenn ich es ohnehin nicht brauche


----------



## Sixxer (26. März 2012)

majorguns schrieb:


> aber von Ethernet über HDMI konnte ich nirgends was finden


High Definition Multimedia Interface


----------



## majorguns (27. März 2012)

Wikipedia habe ich mir gleich als erstes durchgelesen, aber genauer beschrieben steht da doch eigentlich auch nichts ?! Ob das jetzt mein TV kann.. keine Ahnung, ob das meine Grafikkarte kann... keine Ahnung, wie das ganze wenn das funktionieren sollte eingerichtet wird... keine Ahnung.
Es ist zwar hier allgemein was über Ethernet über HDMI zu lesen aber nirgends irgendwas dazu erklärt.


----------



## Sixxer (29. März 2012)

majorguns schrieb:


> aber genauer beschrieben steht da doch eigentlich auch nichts ?!


Da steht eben alles. Ob das dein TV kann steht in den Manuals. Notfalls nachlesen.


----------



## majorguns (30. März 2012)

Alos die Bedienungsanleitung hab ich (wirklich  ) durchgelesen, da hab ich nichts darüber gefunden und bei Wikipedia iwie auch nicht, wo steht das denn genau?


----------



## Sixxer (30. März 2012)

Was hast denn für ein TV?


----------



## MonKAY (30. März 2012)

Hat eigentlich schon jemand mal ein Gerät gesehen, welches die Ethernetfunktion über HDMI unterstützt.


----------



## majorguns (30. März 2012)

Ich habe einen Sony Bravia KDL-55EX725BAEP.

Ja das würde mich auch interessieren ich habe sowas noch nirgends gesehen, aber wozu gibt es das dann überhaupt wenn es nirgendwo eingesetzt wird?


----------



## Sixxer (30. März 2012)

Mein Plasma hat 4 HDMI Anschlüsse. Laut manuals unterstützt aber nur Buchse 2 Ethernet. Für diese brauche ich ein HDMI Highspeedkabel mit Ethernet. Der Unterschied zum normalen Highspeed HDMI Kabel besteht in den verdrillten Ethernet Adern. Ein Irrsinn. Hier für euch noch etwas zum lesen: http://www.big-screen.de/deutsch/pages/produkt/wissen/hdmi_1-3_a.php


----------



## Herbboy (30. März 2012)

@majorguns: Wenn es nirgends steht, hat er das auch nicht... es wird ja wohl kaum drinstehen "Ach ja, nur nebenbei: Ethernet üer HDMI kann unser Gerät nicht!" 

Wozu es Ethertnet bei HDMI überhaupt gibt? Es ist halt rein technisch möglich, und es hört sich natürlich toll an. Theoretisch KÖNNTE man halt dafür sorgen, dass Netzwerkinhalte geteilt werden, vlt könnte man sogar ohne Router ein "HDMI-Netzwerk" aufbauen, rein theoretisch? Keine Ahnung... für die meisten Kunden ist das aber wohl unwichtig, denn wer auf Netzwerk bei seinem LCD&co Wert legt, hat sowieso die geeignete Hardware und/oder kein Problem damit, noch nen Switch für 10€ zu nutzen, falls es mit der Zahl an LAN-ports beim Router nicht ausreicht.

Ich denke, dass das Anpreisen der LAN-Fähigkeit beim neueren HDMI-Standard eher ein Marketinggag ist, um HDMI noch bekannter zu machen und um Argumente zu haben, dass man beim Kauf lieber ein neues Gerät mit dem neueren Standard kauft, selbst wenn es bisher kaum ein Modell unterstützt. Ähnlich wie zB PCI2.0 damals für Grafikkarten - das wurde auch groß "beworben", aber lange Zeit gab es rein meßbar keine relevanten Nachteile, wenn du eine Grafikkarte mit PCI2.0 auf einem Bord mit "nur" 1.0 betrieben hast...   oder auch SATA2 und 3: für Festplatten würde selbst SATA1 reichen, denn das sind schon 150MB/Sek. Eine moderne HDD ist aber kaum schneller als 120-130MB/s im Maximum...  erst seit SSDs den Markt "erobern" machen SATA2 und 3 wirklich Sinn.


----------



## majorguns (30. März 2012)

Wahrscheinlich hast du recht damit, naja wird es wohl das LAN Kabel, hätte mich zwar sehr gereizt das ganze über HDMI zu machen aber es scheint wohl noch niemand zu unterstützen.
Ich danke euch für eure Hilfe


----------



## exsailor (11. Dezember 2012)

Kann man mit dem Kabel auch von einem Festplattenrecorder auf einen Computer die aufgenommenen Filme übertragen?

Wär ja toll wenn das klappt... 

Danke schonmal für die Antwort!!!!


----------



## Superwip (11. Dezember 2012)

Soweit ich weiß gibt es (fast) keine GraKas, die Ethernet via HDMI unterstützen, damit ist dieser Standard bis Dato fast nutzols. Eventuell könnte man das Ethernetsignal über eine Weiche einspeisen ich hab aber noch keine gesehen und basteln ist bei diesen Frequenzen nicht trivial.


----------

